# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  به نظرتون مهندسی شیمی ص سهند تبریز یا ص اصفهان  ؟

## neutrino

سلام 
موندم مهندسی شیمی کجا انتخاب رشته کنم  بلا تکلیفم. از نظر کیفیت آموزشی انگار میگن سهند سرتره بعد صنعتی اصفهان فردوسی هم که انگار نه انگار ! چیز زیادی ندارم فقط اینترنت تنها منبع آگاهیمه 
2-راستی صنایع زیادی دور و بر این دانشگاه هاست فکر میکنینتاثیری بر اشتغال داشته باشه ؟ 
نظری دارید بفرمایید لطفا به راهنمایی نیاز دارم

----------

